# Fate good for some other fatality



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2017)

Bonjour, the destiny could be cruel sometime like for those.
Sixteen teenagers on a Spanish exchange programme were among those on board a Germanwings plane that crashed in the French alps, German officials say.






All of his students had earned their trip on the plane that was crashed by the suicidal co-pilot
The group, and two teachers, were from Joseph-Koenig school in Haltern, western Germany.

"This is the worst thing imaginable," the town's Mayor Bodo Klimpel said at an emotional media conference.

All 150 people on board flight 4U 9525 travelling from Barcelona to Duesseldorf are assumed to have died.

The Airbus A320 airliner went down between Digne and Barcelonnette. The cause of the crash is not known.

Most of those who died from the school were girls aged about 16, an official
The co-pilot of the Germanwings flight that crashed in the French Alps, named as Andreas Lubitz, appeared to want to "destroy the plane", officials said.

Marseille prosecutor Brice Robin, citing information from the "black box" voice recorder, said the co-pilot was alone in the cockpit.

He intentionally started a descent while the pilot was locked out.

Mr Robin said there was "absolute silence in the cockpit" as the pilot fought to re-enter it.

He said air traffic controllers made repeated attempts to contact the aircraft, but to no avail. Passengers could be heard screaming just before the crash, he added.

Details are emerging of the German co-pilot's past - although his apparent motives for causing the crash remain a mystery.

Germanwings plane crash: Co-pilot 'wanted to destroy plane' - BBC News


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2017)

what an asshole,if he is going to commit suicide,do it all by yourself.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2017)

This story is frankly horrible, he prepared his suicide ... the toilet in the cockpit was not available and he would have insisted that the commanding officer go to the toilet, the passengers at the beginning did not know what was going on but after the commander fought and constantly knocking at the door of the cockpit for him to open they all realized what was going on for 8 minutes before the crash
It's a horror!


----------

